# Lionel Passenger Station with auto stop



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how to wire the Passenger Station to stop the train? A diagram would be most helpful.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

The number of the station might help. I'm assuming you need insulated track sections, do you have them?


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Passenger Station Wiring*

I think it's a Lionel 132?
I have the insulated track


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

How's this?


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Lionel 132 Passenger Station*

 Perfect!

Thank You


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You're right in my neck of the woods, I'm over near Skippack and across the street from Evansburg State Park.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

Skippack? Not familiar with your town.

Anyway, I tried to wire in the auto stop and the train just acted bizarre. All the lights keep turning on and off and the train would stop just about anywhere on the track then start, stop, go in reverse (can't figure out how to turn off the e-unit). I thought it was supposed to stop when it hit the insulated track but that didn't happen. I concluded it was malfunctional and didn't want to deal with it.

Get this, my wife asked me how the people I have standing on the station were going to get on the train. I told her "it's just make believe honey, you need to use your imagination."


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm actually in Worcester Tw'pt, next to Skippack. 

I like the wife's comment, no imagination at all!


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Train show*

Yeah, PA is train country. I'm waiting to go to the Allentown Train show on Nov. 9-10. I think it's one of the best. All trains stuff and usually some good buys.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I may bring a bunch of stuff to Allentown, I'd like to "thin the herd" a bit.


----------



## RedManBlueState (Jan 9, 2013)

Asbestos wrapping. LOL

The good ol' days, eh boys?

I'm pretty sure I have one of these too.


----------

